# Vid "Inside the US Army Special Forces"



## Loki (Mar 28, 2012)

Inside the US Army Special Forces, now this is funny stuff...


----------



## Loki (Mar 28, 2012)

Be sure to read the scroll on the bottom of the vid as it rolls by in the yellow block print. I'm sure many of you have seen this before but about fell out when I watched it. Anybody know who made this?


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 28, 2012)

Everyone in the office who hasn't seen this got a kick out of it.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 28, 2012)

If there's an epic video such as this on YT, I usually read the comments below it. There's some really dumb shit going on in there, I tell ya.

Here's one on page 28:


> wow LOL 18 bravo r dum ass with no high school diploma a 2end lame and lak of training 11 bravo way bettter training and coaching and they dont talk about dicks all the time.


 
...why you nasty 18B people be talking 'bout dicks ALL the time?  LOL.


----------



## Loki (Mar 28, 2012)

The rolling text is better than the verbiage. When it talks about the weather conditions at Bragg I had to shake my head and laugh hard. I was avoiding the 18B intentionally... Too funny! There is some real hidden jewels in this one.


----------



## Etype (Mar 28, 2012)

Very old, but very good.

We did a really good one when I was in the course. We had to open all of the fighting positions on range 35 or 36, which ever is next to the bayonet course , then starting at one end, we had to jump down into the fox hole then jump back out all the way down the range for about 20 minutes or so- it was a great workout.


----------



## Etype (Mar 28, 2012)

COL David Schroer, now Diane Schroer.  My first team sergeant was this guy's RTO, and he claims he was never touched.

http://abcnews.go.com/TheLaw/Health/story?id=5843396&page=1#.T3NhITGPV8M


----------



## Loki (Mar 28, 2012)

Etype said:


> Very old, but very good.
> 
> We did a really good one when I was in the course. We had to open all of the fighting positions on range 35 or 36, which ever is next to the bayonet course , then starting at one end, we had to jump down into the fox hole then jump back out all the way down the range for about 20 minutes or so- it was a great workout.


 
I hate Bragg in the worst way... Chicken road in my dreams.


----------



## Etype (Mar 28, 2012)

Which one(s) have had a sex change?


----------



## Loki (Mar 28, 2012)

Damn dude, wow... I mean Wow there's a couple of CSMs I could think of that this would have been sweet if they would have switched side but damn. I mean again for real, WOW! So that's what the narrative was about, very cool. I'm floored... OK, ok it was an O. I gotta go shower I feel dirty all of the sudden.  

Damn!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 28, 2012)

Etype said:


> .... and he claims he was never touched.





IMTT said:


> .... OK, ok it was an O. I gotta go shower I feel dirty all of the sudden.
> Damn!


Errrr.... Oooookay?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Etype said:


> Which one(s) have had a sex change?


 
Complete waste of surgery time in either case:sick:.  Which one's had sex in the last decade, that was not at gunpoint?

RF 1


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 29, 2012)

"No beer.  Fuck that"   LOL


----------

